

Mobile Cross Platform Beats Native When Done Right - fharper1961
http://codenameone.blogspot.com/2012/04/cross-platform-beats-native-when-done.html

======
fharper1961
The holy grail in Mobile is being able to support the major mobile platforms
with one codebase. HTML is not (yet) the answer. Codename One has a few
examples of high quality Apps built with their toolchain, so it is definitely
worth looking at.

------
infinite_snoop
Has anyone used this framework in anger? No support for sqlite would stop me
from porting my Android app to this. It looks like they have focused on the UI
only so far (to good effect!)

